# Proper way for a band setup?



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

How do u know what band or if tubes would fit better on a sling or not? Band size, strength, or is it just personal preference? I am new to making my own, but am having trouble with putting my bands on, and not working ( hand slaps, and bounce backs) also what is the best way to tie bands on to the forks, and pouches?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This is how I do my bands.






https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2lOiwtIPanYZjU5MGU4NTktZTlhZi00MTgzLWIyN2QtZDg3MmE0MTdmMWRj/edit?hl=en&pli=1


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This is how I do my tubes.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Vetryan! I have found to stop hand slap is to match the weight of your ammo to your bands. if getting to much hand slap your ammo is to light for bands! need to shoot heavier ammo.

Fwv2


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

What kind of slingshot do you have?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a daisy, which I haven't had any issues with, but I am making homemade slingshots. And that is where I am having issues with hand slaps, and need the help on how to tie bands to the forks, and which would b the best thing to use, band wise. Right now all I shoot r marbles, but also shooting steel, and hex nuts 1/4 -1/2 in


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

For marbles a single band is plenty. I use 25/20 mm taper and get wicked performance. Make sure your pouch is light. Just big enough. Attach your bands as close to the the top of the forks as possible. A distance of 1/4 inch can make a world of difference. Use an old latex band to wrap the band to fork horn.Check Gallery pics and tutorial for more detail. Let us know if there are still any problems. In which case some pics of your set up may help diagnose. Good shooting my friend!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

How do u know what band or if tubes would fit better on a sling or not?

-What was it designed for, and what you can fit.

Band size, strength, or is it just personal preference?

-Some quick calculations could help, but opinions and experience are worth more.

I am new to making my own, but am having trouble with putting my bands on, and not working ( hand slaps, and bounce backs)

-As above, Hand slaps are because the ammo is 'too small' or the pouch is too big.

-Bounce back, this is the shape or attachment of the pouch:

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-249-transitional-ballistics-of-slingshots/

Also what is the best way to tie bands on to the forks, and pouches?

- The techniques are as above... I really ought to look into how much/little area is needed.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I have found that it makes a big difference how i attach the pouch - I use rubber strips with the wrap and tuck method, and when I used heavy Theraband gold strips and many turns (7-10) like Gamekeeper John I sometimes got eyewatering handlaps. I have started using much lighter TB Blue at the pouch and doing only 5-6 turns, it helps a great deal or often completely stops handslaps.


----------

